# Royal London



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys I've not been on for a while as to avoid temptation! BUT I came across a uboat ish black and orange royal London in a local jewellers. My question is are they any good? does anyone have 1 cheers for help in advance


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well they are low priced fashion watches so don't expect to be handing them down to your grandchildren!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

woga said:


> Hi guys I've not been on for a while as to avoid temptation! BUT I came across a uboat ish black and orange royal London in a local jewellers. My question is are they any good? does anyone have 1 cheers for help in advance


Not !!!!


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok guys thanx will steer clear!! Just liked the look


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I too have wondered about Royal London watches.

There are a couple of dealers locally who stock these and they have an extensive range which look good through their windows.

I might get up close and personal sometime this week.


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

Would be interested to know what your opinion on these are.


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a quartz pocket watch from Royal London recently. It was cheap (under Â£40), but I have to say I really like it. It looks quite elegant (to me at least) and keeps excellent time.


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok so we got some negative and positives!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

For Â£39 you get a quartz watch.  :yahoo:


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

No. It was Â£38.50.


----------

